# flooded skid steer



## Barclay (5 mo ago)

Hello, 
We have a 5620 Gehl skid steer that got caught in a flash flood (engine under water). what would be the best way to move it? Now that it won't start, not that I want to try There should be some way to free wheel it, but I can't seem to find a pump by pass. Any suggestions would be really helpful.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Not much help, I'm afraid, but from what I have found is that a lot of folks suggest disconnecting the drive chains from the wheels. I was looking for info on how to disconnect the wheel drive mechanism by going into the hubs and unlocking the wheels that way, but I can't find any info on that. 
Some Gehl skids steers have a "Tow Valves" on top of the pumps to disengage the drive, but I'm think you might not be so lucky.


----------

